# Fall colors at Friends Farm



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was at a friends farm this weekend at capture some color. Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Another one


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice shots....Good job on the exposure. We have a few trees that are really turning colors also.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Stargazer. I have a new camera, my first DSLR, so I am still trying to figure it all out. I was real happy with the way they turned out. Specially the first one.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The first one is my favorite. I like the composition with the fence.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Stringer I appreciate it.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

where was this at, very nice


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How many of you saw the deer in the 2nd pic?

dick


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I know I didn't and still don't. I have an idea of what looks like it could be, but not so sure. Her property has a ton of deer, tracks everywhere. But she has like 12 dogs and so they don't come up anywhere near the house when the dogs are out and about.

Pictures were taken out of New Waverly.

Thanks.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I went back and looked again ,he's gone, something must have scared him,,,,,,,,,,,gotcha!!!

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> I went back and looked again ,he's gone, something must have scared him,,,,,,,,,,,gotcha!!!
> 
> dick


Tricky Dicky. You gotta watch him sometimes. Yeah, you made me go back and look. Pay back time for you buster!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Not to offend but things get to serious at times in our lives and we must revert to play by adults,,,,,,,,,I know paybacks are forth coming or at least I will be ready for any .

dick


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Dick, I was on the phone with my eye doctor because I couldnt see the deer....then I finished reading the post....you got me good. 

I really like the first shot. You should frame that one


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Fireman.
Yeah Dick, your one funny guy....


----------

